# Wide touring boot



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

*I'm in the market for a new touring boot and I've got wide, stubby feet. I've heard (and tried on) that scarpa and garmont are usually better for narrow feet. Anyone out there have wide feet and have found a great wide boot that's fairly stiff for a wide ski (108 underfoot)? Any suggestions would be great thanks!*


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

the tecnica agent at or agent bc. awesome boots!


----------



## carnuba (Jul 22, 2008)

*tele or at?*

if you’re looking for tele i may be able to help ive got a pretty wide foot and love my garmonts i just got some voodoos last season and after a mold they are a great fit, there new design is a bit narrower than here older models tho. try the bds there boots are pricey but great out of the box comfort, the custom is there stiff boot afraid i cant help if your looking for an at set up tho but i would imagine the fits about the same 
good luck


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

*I need an at boot not tele. I've heard bd is great also but yeah, i think i may need 2 years of savings rather than one to afford them... thanks for the input tho*


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Please keep suggesting AT boot options for very wide feet. So far I can't even begin to squeeze my foot in a Garmont.

Sorry to piggyback but I'm using my regular ski boots to AT in as I too suffer from duck-foot but they are about worn out and I will need to replace them soon...


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

I got BD boots this season, the Dynafits and Scarpa's were too narrow.... All the light boots are geared toward's small footed people, less platform = less weight.

In the past Garmonts were my choice of AT boot, but they became narrow like scarpas


----------



## Laeljon (Aug 9, 2007)

I got BD demo that never went out of the box for the shops cost $330. I also have short size 6 and wide feet....cusom foot beds and they ROCK...


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

tecnica.... look into it, you wont be dissapointed!


----------

